# TFH Digital Special today $0.99 for the year



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Saw this on Facebook....



Tropical Fish Hobbyist
*

* Happy Earth Day! In honor of Earth Day, Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine is offering a one-year digital subscription for only $0.99! By subscribing online, you will not only help to save trees, but you will save your fish with all of the excellent advice packed into each issue. Subscribe today and save! http://www.tfhmagazine.com/earthday2013/



*


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha, was just going to post this. Might be the greatest deal I've ever encountered. Not sure how they can afford it, but who cares!


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that is a great deal. 

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice one. Had it back in '11 and enjoyed reading Amano-san's pages.

Thank you!

Edit - ahhhhh page 52. Sweet.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you! I subscribed. Haven't read TFH in many years, looking forward to it!


----------



## Adrand (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks. Took advantage of this deal!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Me too! Great deal, thanks for posting!


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks again for posting this, subscribed and also shared this on a few other forums that I am on also.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

fab deal! thanks for sharing


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for posting. Subscribed.


----------



## plantedman (Feb 5, 2012)

stopped working.. now.


----------



## ScottFish (Sep 24, 2011)

As a member of the TFH's mag.'s Forum staff, I thank you for posting this. I appreciate the wonderful staff on this site as well!


----------

